# Some help with a dealer in Mass



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I have a buddy who has a 98 wrangler and he's looking for a fisher(steel) or meyer installed. But the places he called will only install a homesteader.Maybe some help here?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

is your buddy's name plowmeister?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

No I do my own installs. MMMMMM thinking about a V plow...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont know of a dealer that will install a plow that is not recommended. Maybe there are some, I do not know of any. (liability issues)


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

theplowmeister;469401 said:


> I dont know of a dealer that will install a plow that is not recommended. Maybe there are some, I do not know of any. (liability issues)


your in mass. maybe you could help him install it at a discounted price.


----------



## Nbros (Nov 18, 2007)

Sarris auto & truck equipment
Waltham MA
781 647 1784
He put a fisher 6'9" ld on my wrangler.
He also installs sno way


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Most repair shops will install a plow for you also.


----------

